# Elara, a Hilton Grand Vacations Club - $700



## jpenderg (Apr 16, 2016)

Elara, a Hilton Grand Vacations Club(#D400) 
80 East Harmon Ave, 
Las Vegas, NV, USA, 89109 
Resort telephone number: 702-669-6700 
www.hiltongrandvacations.com
Unit Size: 2 Bedrooms 
Travel Dates: 30-Apr-2016 -	07-May-2016


----------



## jpenderg (Apr 22, 2016)

This is still wide open.  Make an offer..


----------



## DirtyPirate (Apr 24, 2016)

Id like to offer $500 for it

Steven
Text  [deleted to protect your privacy]


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 24, 2016)

To reach jpenderg, please click on their blue user name.  I have deleted your phone number to protect your privacy.


----------



## jpenderg (May 2, 2016)

rented - Thanks


----------

